# New A3 (facelift) **Post your suspension setup**



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

Car: 2009, 2.0T quattro, prenium (in canada) S-line
Setup: Vogtland lowering Springs kit, -35mm or -1.4, part number: 950007
Wheels: 17'' oem
Real drop: ~1'' all around from the sport suspension.
pics 1 day after installed


















































_Modified by cbmw at 4:41 PM 5/6/2009_


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: New A3 (facelift) **Post your suspension setup** (cbmw)*

How's the ride? Much firmer?


----------



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

The ride is like before the drop. It's not firmer. It's a good daily setup.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: New A3 (facelift) **Post your suspension setup** (cbmw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbmw* »_Car: 2009, 2.0T quattro, prenium (in canada) S-line
Setup: Vogtland lowering Springs kit, -35mm or -1.4, part number: *950007-0*
Wheels: 17'' oem
Real drop: ~1'' all around from the sport suspension.
pics 1 day after installed

I've been looking for an option like this for my 2.0T Quattro myself but, I've heard shorter springs kill the life of your OEM shocks so I've been holding out for coilovers.
Slightly confused on your parts number, the only one for an A3 close to the one you gave is above ^ and that isn't stated to fit the Quattro. I'm slightly baffled by their site, their construction in the way they state which car their shocks will fit.. If I'm reading it right, they make coilovers for the 2.0T Quattro already -
http://www.vogtlandsuspension.....html 


_Modified by Wkbrdfiend at 4:01 PM 5/6/2009_


----------



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

yes, it's that kit: 950007. When I bought my kit, there were only 2 kits available, 1 for the 2.0t and 1 for the v6. I agree with you, lower spring will kill my oem shocks but because I ride 12000km/years, maybe I'll change them in 2 years or 3 then I'll buy koni shocks. I know the best option is coilovers, it's more expensive and I don't need adjustments.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Very true, situations are different from person to person... I've put that many miles in 7 months lol. It's my daily driver so I'm just looking for an option that won't leave me crapped out a few months down the line.


----------



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

me too it's my daily driver but to go to work, I take the bus os the car stays in the garage all week long.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd love to keep it in the garage and stay clean but, I wouldn't get to drive it as much! Only public trans option I'd have is the Metro (train) and I work a rotating schedule, easier to drive myself.
I'll have to shoot Vogtland an inquiry.. I'm really interested if the coilovers fit the 2.0T Quattro


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_I'll have to shoot Vogtland an inquiry.. I'm really interested if the coilovers fit the 2.0T Quattro

I'm pretty sure the Vogtland coils for the 3.2Q fit the 2.0TQ. 
Here's the sku:
968648
If you look at their website's store is lists "06 and up V6/2.0T Quattro":
https://www.shopatron.com/prod...780.0
If that is the correct part number order them from PureMS, they have a couple sets on overstock for stupid good deals (they also list the product fitting the 2.0TQ:
http://www.purems.com/products/product.php/II=2503


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (bkmintie)*

This is what's confusing the hell out of me.. I'm trying to ask them if they actually fit on the A3 2.0T Quattro as listed and I'm getting the sales department telling me springs I can buy.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The product # 958699 is no longer valid. I've attached 3 links including New Vogtland TEC line available mid/end of June. Most suspension kits need to be pre-ordered from Germanyas they are not stocked.
Vogtland Tec Line Audi A3 | type 8P V6 2.0T Quattro 06 - Height Adjustable Suspension Kit 968235 Drop F | R 1.2-3.0 [in] 30-75 [mm] Fixed Damping
http://www.vogtlandsuspension.....html
Audi A3, type 8P, V6, 2.0T, FWD Quattro Ht Adj. Coilover Suspension Kit | 06 - | 968474 Drop F | R1.4-2.5[in]35-65[mm]Fixed Damping
http://www.vogtlandsuspension.....html
Audi A3, type 8P, V6, 2.0T, Quattro, rebound adjust Ht Adj. Coilover Shocks Suspension Kit | 06 -| 968647 Drop F | R1.4-2.5[in]35-65[mm]Damping Adj.
http://www.vogtlandsuspension.....html
Regards,
VogtlandSuspension.com


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.vogtlandsuspension.com is only a reseller/vendor of their products.
Contact Vogtland directly here:
http://www.vogtland-na.com/contacts.asp
Good luck!


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (bkmintie)*

Ahh, much appreciated! Just browsing there, I didn't see any product listed to fit the 2.0T Quattro.
I'll contact them instead, perhaps plans to market some in the future


----------



## AnfieldA3 (Feb 12, 2008)

Neuspeed race springs.


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New A3 (facelift) **Post your suspension setup** (cbmw)*

after lowering my car my oem shocks and struts lasted for about 25,000 miles..
now I am running this package:
Suspension / Wheels
- Bilstein / Neuspeed Sport Struts 
- Bilstein / Neuspeed Sport Shocks
- Eibach Sportline Springs
- Eibach Anti-Roll-Kit Front and Rear
- Verde Custom Wheels “Kaos” - V55-18x8 Black - Chrome Lip


----------



## lonestar22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: New A3 (spazmo)*

i believe only the facelift A3's are supposed to be in this thread


----------



## spazmo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New A3 (lonestar22)*

excuse me..







.. but I posted my... **Post your suspension setup**


----------



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: New A3 (spazmo)*

nobody has an A3 facelift dropped...
with H&R or tein or what ever the setup is...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: New A3 (cbmw)*

NOBODY??????


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

^Looking nice tcardio, I think both of us are in some desperate need of some Eurospec headlights though...
I'm running Vogtland Coilovers with a Neuspeed RSB.
I'll post some photos up once I get the proper spacers on at the end of this week.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (bkmintie)*

I agree and I need the S3 tails too!


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i have vogtlands too, what size tires are you running, my car didn't drop as much as yours


----------



## kill4surf (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: New A3 (audimikey)*

Are you running spacers on your car? I am looking to drop my car too, I just don't like how tucked the rears are. Thanks


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_I agree and I need the S3 tails too!

If you got the ecode headlamps and euro outter tails it would hands down be the baddest looking car around. Bumming that I couldn't get to the GTG to see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_I agree and I need the S3 tails too!


Sorry to put that nugget in your head dude. Well, not really. It would make a hot car, hotter.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (drew138)*

I'm looking into it. Thanks for increasing my mod fever! Funny thing, my wallets gettin thinner


----------



## optionfans (May 14, 2003)

do you have magnetic ride? how is the spring with the magnetic ride system? no problem at all?


----------



## Sev001 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: New A3 (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_NOBODY??????
















Nice setup.
What suspension setup is this? Do you have a side shot?


----------



## Sev001 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (AnfieldA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnfieldA3* »_
















Neuspeed race springs.

How's the ride on the neuspeed race springs? They must be rough on stock shocks.
thanks


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: New A3 (Sev001)*

koni coilovers stasis setup


----------



## Sev001 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_This is what's confusing the hell out of me.. I'm trying to ask them if they actually fit on the A3 2.0T Quattro as listed and I'm getting the sales department telling me springs I can buy.


So, do the Vogtland tec lines fit the 2009?
Thanks
Sev


----------



## Sev001 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: New A3 (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_koni coilovers stasis setup

Thanks.
How much do they cost? Do you have a model number?


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Sev001)*

I later contacted the North American main distributor and got the response of

_Quote, originally posted by *VogtlandNA* »_
We do have an option for your application.
The part number is 968474 if you would like height adjustable coil overs, non damping, those retail for $ 1449.99
The part number is 968618 if you would like damping adjustable, and height adjustable coil overs, those retail for $ 1699.99

We are currently out of stock on the non damping adjustable kit, but we do have the 968618 kit in stock.

Thank you

Leila Flores
Vogtland North America


In response to an inquiry pertaining to options available for the 2009 2.0T Quattro.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_
I first contacted what was later said to be one of your distributors at http://www.vogtlandsuspension.com/ and couldn't give me the information I was looking for and got pointed here, which seems to be the main distributor contact for North America.
My question is this - Do you guys have any suspension options available for the 2009 Audi A3 2.0T Quattro? More preferred to be an adjustable coilover rather than lowering springs/shocks.
If not, do you guys have plans to release any options in the near future for the 2009 Audi A3 2.0T Quattro?

Any information is helpful, thanks in advance.


This was back on May 22, 2009


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: New A3 (Sev001)*

STaSIS' Touring Suspension upgrade provides your A3 with an aggressive stance backed by super car levels of handling. A lower center of gravity and STaSIS' unique double digressive valving give this suspension a responsive and refined feel that is equally at home getting groceries or conquering the twists and turns of your favorite back road. 
The Touring Suspension upgrade is backed by extensive mixed environment testing to ensure maximum performance and reliability in a variety conditions. Performance and peace-of-mind, the Signature Series is covered by a 4-year/50,000 mile warranty.








1195.00 and add the rear sway bar 320


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

haha sounds like a sales rep speech there. Options for either of us are a little difference since we're running Quattro


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*

Free your mind son! Its cut and paste


----------



## Sev001 (Jul 5, 2009)

So are there any options for someone looking to just drop the car? The A3 is my daily driver, It will never see the track... The Vogtland Tec lines would have been perfect for approx $620


----------



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (Sev001)*

I found something
Weitec suspension.
Here's their website:
http://www.weitec.com/int/products/index_int.htm
I don't know their quality and their price...


----------



## Sev001 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (cbmw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbmw* »_I found something
Weitec suspension.
Here's their website:
http://www.weitec.com/int/products/index_int.htm
I don't know their quality and their price...

Haven't heard anything these guys in any car communities... anyone?
My number one option right now looks to be the aggressive drop eibachs


----------



## Fade To Black (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (Sev001)*

09 on H&R springs. Thanks Joser21K


----------



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (Fade To Black)*

Vogtland springs + VMR 19''
























Please post your Facelift suspension....


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Fade To Black)*

I just ordered some H&R springs for my 2010. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (cbmw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cbmw* »_Vogtland springs + VMR 19''
























Please post your Facelift suspension....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Koni Springs*

Koni springs 45mm drop:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Koni Springs (CamboCoupe)*

H&R Coils FTW!


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Koni Springs (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_H&R Coils FTW!











Drool........


----------



## 457952 (Apr 6, 2009)

tcardio,
very nice car!!! what is the H&R part number? Do you have an 2.0t quattro? How is the ride?
I tought you had Statis coilover...


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

Can't imagine having a car like the above at the ripe ole age of 16.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (Sev001)*

Bringing this topic back ... Where I am now, I can't have too much travel, so I wonder if I should try springs or just go with shock & spring combo, but it is still hard decision. The main problem here are road depressions/ondulations and LOTS of it, so it has to be firm enough not to scrape and at the same time can't have too much travel ... any suggestions? H&R Touring cup kit I heard is a bit too soft? Vogtland springs I'v seen many here, but how is the ride quality with stock shocks? What changes?


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (NL4JC)*

I have the Touring Cup kit and I would say its def not too soft. Its actually a little harsher than i expected. Ride height for me is perfect though. 
















I'll take some new pics someday, I promise. The snow has to leave first!


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (vwlippy)*

Cool. Looks great. 2 fingers on front? Are you on 17" wheels? Let's say the road is bumpy and has depressions. Does it bounce/travel enough that if the bump is too big the tire hits inside or is it firm enough that it holds? That's pretty much what I need to know. I wonder if anyone has done the Koni shocks/springs combo ... it's like $550

















_Modified by NL4JC at 9:58 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (NL4JC)*

Yeah, about 2 fingers in the front...maybe slightly less. I'm running stock width 17" RS4 reps. No rubbing ever as far as I know (and the roads here are rough sometimes... especially now in winter. I bought this kit from http://www.parts4vws.com 
They are really good guys there, however their website could seriously use an overhaul.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Koni Springs (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_H&R Coils FTW!










That is the badest ass A3 I seen yet. Unfortunately mine won't look like that because I have an '06.


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Koni Springs (portishead)*

Looks awesome, but still needs darker wheels


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Koni Springs (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
That is the badest ass A3 I seen yet. Unfortunately mine won't look like that because I have an '06.

yeah, i didn't like black A3's until i saw this...dammmm! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Koni Springs (NL4JC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NL4JC* »_Looks awesome, but still needs darker wheels









Nah! The rims compliment the mirrors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Koni Springs (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_H&R Coils FTW!










tcardio is this your ride? We need some wallpaper pics of this beast. Beautiful!


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (AnfieldA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnfieldA3* »_
















Neuspeed race springs.

more photo of the Neuspeed race springs, please


----------



## callmecue (May 18, 2007)

^^^DITTO. Trying to decide between RACE and SPORT


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (callmecue)*


Koni Coilovers
Before new lip i have. 6 Turns left in front, 8 in back. First day lowered


----------



## kill4surf (Apr 24, 2006)

Koni FSD and B&G Springs on an 09 A3


----------

